
Netlog is getting bigger than Bebo - danw
http://localglobe.blogspot.com/2007/05/netlog-is-getting-bigger-than-bebo_03.html
======
jamongkad
Interesting they focused on their local market first before anything
else.....totally contrary to what I was thinking for my start up.

